# Bluelight is awesome!



## KnightMetal

Have a great and HIGH night all.

I will catch you all 2morrow, Im taking a Secanol and crashing...

PEACE OUT to all you great BLUELIGHTERS!!!!

This is an AWESOME site, I will set it as my home page! I LOVE IT!



Keep it real, stay cool, stay high, you only live once --- I think!


----------



## New

Since it's an introduction post, I'll leave it as such. Other posts after this would be preferred at original size.

And I see you've been posting around, and that you indeed have taken quite a liking to this site. Welcome to Bluelight.:D


----------



## Jabberwocky

Feel the LOOOOVE!! Nice


----------



## New

I feel the love, Deathrow...I feel the love.:D


----------



## center

Yes. Peace Love and Harmony all around! Fill them up.

jk

Welcome to Brue Right!@


----------



## L2R

greetings big red font person!


----------



## woadwage

*cool site*

Hey Dr. Knight  its me Johno....just gettin set up and finding my way around   this is a very cool site....a big Hi to everyone here  

Lookin forward to posting and hangin out...hope everyone is havin an xlnt day.


----------



## KnightMetal

New said:
			
		

> Since it's an introduction post, I'll leave it as such. Other posts after this would be preferred at original size.
> 
> And I see you've been posting around, and that you indeed have taken quite a liking to this site. Welcome to Bluelight.:D



thank you! I just did the font thing for that reason.

This really is an awesome site. I am a "former" pharmer.org member.
They are a bunch of power-trippers over there, they like to censor every little word. It gets ridiculous!

The site owner or admin is a real power-tripper. It is not right at all!

This place is THE place to be!
without a DOUBT!


----------



## KnightMetal

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Feel the LOOOOVE!! Nice



Thanks for replying!

This place is GOLD compared to PHARMER!!!!

Where you must follow rules that are made up by admin thre, and they are really made-up rules. They change without anyone knowing.. I just think the admin is a total power-tripper and thinks he is some sort of a "god". It is insane!

and really LAME!


----------



## KnightMetal

L2R said:
			
		

> greetings big red font person!



lol... thanks!


----------



## KnightMetal

woadwage said:
			
		

> Hey Dr. Knight  its me Johno....just gettin set up and finding my way around   this is a very cool site....a big Hi to everyone here
> 
> Lookin forward to posting and hangin out...hope everyone is havin an xlnt day.



Welcome friend!!

Did you finally "rid Pharmer"?

It is getting really lame there, like I said the admin is a real power-tripper.
Thinks he is some kins of a "god" or something!

Forget that place!

BLUELIGhTERS are the most coolest people there are in the world!!!

Feel free Johno to PM me and to post! U are one of the coolest people I have met thru Pharmer. Rachel_s_n is too!! She is here also!! 
Gtrplayer is cool too, but I dont think he will come here.....and Goat is as well!

The others are just lost in Pharmer world, SAD BUT TRUE!!!!!


----------



## KnightMetal

center said:
			
		

> Yes. Peace Love and Harmony all around! Fill them up.
> 
> jk
> 
> Welcome to Brue Right!@



Thank you!

Look forward to contributing to this AWESOME site!


----------



## KnightMetal

New said:
			
		

> I feel the love, Deathrow...I feel the love.:D



me too!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Wow! I see you found the post button 

Where you from? And what's the weather like? Weather here is 6mph SSE wind and a temp of 1°C.


----------



## rachel_s_n

KnightMetal said:
			
		

> Welcome friend!!
> 
> Did you finally "rid Pharmer"?
> 
> It is getting really lame there, like I said the admin is a real power-tripper.
> Thinks he is some kins of a "god" or something!
> 
> Forget that place!
> 
> BLUELIGhTERS are the most coolest people there are in the world!!!
> 
> Feel free Johno to PM me and to post! U are one of the coolest people I have met thru Pharmer. Rachel_s_n is too!! She is here also!!
> Gtrplayer is cool too, but I dont think he will come here.....and Goat is as well!
> 
> The others are just lost in Pharmer world, SAD BUT TRUE!!!!!




I DONT fill the love 8)  . My name wasnt first .. Im sad now. Your a buzz kill..

 Im joking Knight . You know i love ya .


----------



## rachel_s_n

I need more posts so i can answer your PMs By the way .


----------



## rachel_s_n

Sorry my yahoo messed up earlyer . Then my dsl went out.. I didnt leave you i swear.


----------



## Infinite Jest

KnightMetal said:
			
		

> Thanks for replying!
> 
> This place is GOLD compared to PHARMER!!!!
> 
> Where you must follow rules that are made up by admin thre, and they are really made-up rules. They change without anyone knowing.. I just think the admin is a total power-tripper and thinks he is some sort of a "god". It is insane!
> 
> and really LAME!



Oh, we do that too. But we try to at least explain the rules, and we like to think that they have some basis in reality. Welcome


----------



## BodhiSvaha33

Welcome!  Boxers or briefs?  (I don't really care, I just figured I'd give you an excuse for another post so you can get that coveted Bluelighter status) :D


----------



## rachel_s_n

I wonder if your out like a light yet? You was kinda spaced last time we talked... Ok, you was *really* spaced i do believe.


----------



## rachel_s_n

BodhiSvaha33 said:
			
		

> Welcome!  Boxers or briefs?  (I don't really care, I just figured I'd give you an excuse for another post so you can get that coveted Bluelighter status) :D



I wonder if* i *should answer this..lol....




By the way....Thongs .....


----------



## rachel_s_n

Infinite Jest said:
			
		

> Oh, we do that too. But we try to at least explain the rules, and we like to think that they have some basis in reality. Welcome



Knights Right , This place ROCKS compared to Pharmer .. They make up stupid rules. And if you ask any questions they just say " I make the rules here " . . Its not like where just rebels that enjoy braking the rules.  Me and Knight where good members there. And they always found a way to bitch.


----------



## woadwage

Hiya Rachel!  Nice to see you here! I think you, me & knight floated in here at about the same time from pharmers today LOL.


----------



## woadwage

Forgot to mention, its me Johno btw  LOL.....


----------



## rachel_s_n

woadwage said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention, its me Johno btw  LOL.....



OHHH OK ...lol.. sorry i didnt know it was you .. Welcome to the site. Ive been around here for a cpl days . Havnt posted much tho.  Isnt this SO much better than pharmer? 

Wait... SNORT <---- *see* it didnt get delited...LMFAO


----------



## center

Pharmer snorts a ...delited? L?O?L!?

You sound like you know how to have fun. +5

c uh round.


----------



## woadwage

Oh yeah its sooo  much better here! It was gettin too weird over there...they made you feel like you weren't suppose to laugh about anything LOL...half of my posts were always gettin deleted and I don't even know why LOL   This will be a whole lot better!      Great site this is :D


----------



## center

Oh. Fucking. God.


Welcome! Come on in and be yourself!


----------



## woadwage

Cool! Laughing is allowed here.. Hooorrrrrayyyyy!!! LOL


----------



## BodhiSvaha33

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> By the way....Thongs .....



You'll fit right in.


----------



## rachel_s_n

Good Good. So Laughing Is aloud , Snorting is good , and we ALL like thongs. I LOVE THIS PLACE ..  LOL


----------



## woadwage

Yeah!  Sounds perfect     just sent ya a message over at pharmer...the place where there is no fun allowed 24/7 ... If you try to laugh about anything they make you stand in the corner LMAO


----------



## center

What, are they all uptight or something? ^^


----------



## woadwage

Oh yeah, very uptight over there...I think they don't want anyone to say anything unless its giving out descriptions of pills...its a very uncomfortable vibe over there...


----------



## rachel_s_n

Yes-- they are .  VERY MUCH SO!!! . They want you to tell the facts and only the facts . They don't want your opinion. even tho i thought thats why people come on there and ASK "what do you think" . Or  " what about you" . blah blah blah . There ass holes , well to be far - TeamPharmer is an ass hole.


----------



## center

I love giving my opinion. Most people don't like it because it's too real for them and then send me private messages telling me to delete my posts because I was stating well known facts.

This site isn't all heresay, don't get it wrong! Opinions are awesome! Ability to explain why back to them is NECESSARY.


----------



## woadwage

Thanks for the pm & the welcome Rachel :D 
Yeah they are way too strict over at pharmer...they make you feel like you have to watch every little thing you say....man does that suck or what? lol


----------



## woadwage

This is great...gonna be alot of fun here...after being in a repressed environment over there this is very refreshing. :D


----------



## rachel_s_n

yea I'm always worried now about what NOT to say . NO FUN!! . But the people here seem really cool . And Fun people as well.  For anyone who reads this . Pharner.com SUCKS if you want to be part of an online community.  They do have facts . But thats not what its all about . Everyone whos that meds treat different people different ways. and if you cant tell what your experiences have been then why dont you just read the paper they give you at the pharmacy??.


----------



## woadwage

I know. Another thing thats weird about that site is they have no rules listed anyplace for anyone to look at 8) ...they just invent new rules that they don't tell you about as they go along...lotsa fun   lol


----------



## center

LOL. Why not go mingle in some forums?


----------



## KnightMetal

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Wow! I see you found the post button
> 
> Where you from? And what's the weather like? Weather here is 6mph SSE wind and a temp of 1°C.



 

I am in Illinois, the weather id 75-80 day, 60-40 night.


----------



## KnightMetal

Thanks! yes I agree!

Reality is a plus!

Fuck Farmer and his Farm!

This place rules!

and thank you for the Welcomd!


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> Yes-- they are .  VERY MUCH SO!!! . They want you to tell the facts and only the facts . They don't want your opinion. even tho i thought thats why people come on there and ASK "what do you think" . Or  " what about you" . blah blah blah . There ass holes , well to be far - TeamPharmer is an ass hole.



Pharmer suckx!

If people ftom pharmer come here, It would be great if they state who they were at farmer!

I use the same name!


........sorry about earlier on chat, I passed out on Soma.... 

WELCOME ALL PHARMER users!!! - BL is MUCH better, as you can probably tell!!


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> Knights Right , This place ROCKS compared to Pharmer .. They make up stupid rules. And if you ask any questions they just say " I make the rules here " . . Its not like where just rebels that enjoy braking the rules.  Me and Knight where good members there. And they always found a way to bitch.



AMEN!!!!!!!!!

I was one of the TOP POSTERS there (l500= posts), I dont care!!!

FUCK PHARMER!!!!!!! I AM DONE!

Boycot Pharmer!!

Power-tripping pricks!!!

Glad I introduced you Rachel_s_n !!!!!!!!


----------



## KnightMetal

woadwage said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, very uptight over there...I think they don't want anyone to say anything unless its giving out descriptions of pills...its a very uncomfortable vibe over there...



I will post some PMs that I got from admin at pharmer, I have to, just to show what that place is abiut!

It SUCKS!


----------



## KnightMetal

woadwage said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, very uptight over there...I think they don't want anyone to say anything unless its giving out descriptions of pills...its a very uncomfortable vibe over there...



I will post more when I wake up 2morrow, I am SOMA-toast right now.

EUPHORIA
NODS
FUCK

--- just had to say a few things I couldnt at PHARTER...


Lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoptis

Well, I'm getting high tonight.

Welcome, glad you enjoy it here


----------



## Whyareyousosmart

Knightmetal, are you married to rachel/


----------



## center

WOW! You guys sure as hell are excited to be here!

Welcome welcome! What was pharmer about?


----------



## woadwage

One reason I think team pharmer had a hissy fit was because Knight was one of the top posters on there and movin up on the top poster chart at pharmer.org...."team hissy" has a few clicky friends on there and decided to be difficult to discourage Knight from posting...very uncool, and not fair at all. Teampharmer  needs to get off that superiority trip and get that knoT out of his panties and offer a real website where people can post what they want, instead of always being censored beyond belief! .


----------



## center

Sounds like a little bitch party.

Well, come and join some forum threads and meet some new people guys!


----------



## center

LAFF. I had to check that site out.

No profanity is one of the rules. I also checked out the forums, there is no community! One thing you'll find here is plenty of people you can always talk to!

I don't understand why someone would even waste effort with 'competitors' such as BL, which offers SHITloads(oops I swore)more of information as well as allows people to voice their personal thoughts on the situation. (My favourite)


Well, catch you guys around.


----------



## woadwage

Exactly right! Its very stuffy over there isn't it??!  LOL ....and  its like there is no comparison between that site and BL...I'm gonna navigate around here and get familiar...this site has tons to offer :D


----------



## rachel_s_n

Whyareyousosmart said:
			
		

> Knightmetal, are you married to rachel/



He keeps asking me but i keep saying no .lmfao .  We are just friends. Hes the male version of me.   . (Or im the woman version of him i dont know )


----------



## rachel_s_n

center said:
			
		

> LAFF. I had to check that site out.
> 
> No profanity is one of the rules. I also checked out the forums, there is no community! One thing you'll find here is plenty of people you can always talk to!
> 
> I don't understand why someone would even waste effort with 'competitors' such as BL, which offers SHITloads(oops I swore)more of information as well as allows people to voice their personal thoughts on the situation. (My favourite)
> 
> 
> Well, catch you guys around.



Lord im glad you came back !!. That would have sucked if we lost you over there .   8)  lol


----------



## rachel_s_n

woadwage said:
			
		

> Exactly right! Its very stuffy over there isn't it??!  LOL ....and  its like there is no comparison between that site and BL...I'm gonna navigate around here and get familiar...this site has tons to offer :D



Hey ive noticed that!! They have so many diffrent topics. I keep wondering off from what im doing.  ) .


----------



## woadwage

Center: Thanks for the PM! just got signed up on AIM...my name over there is woadwagewabbit....now I gotta figure out how it works lol.

Rachel...good to see you here today! This is sooo much better than that stale ol' pharmers LOL....we can actually say what we want here without being scolded LMAO ... hope to see Dr. Knight cruise on in here today too :D


----------



## rachel_s_n

Yea i havnt talked to him this morning.. Of course if you talked to him yesterday evening then you may know why he hasnt woke up yet ..lmao .

Im so glad we moved . I hated our "old" home..lol


----------



## woadwage

I know what you mean...our old home was so full of  tards LOL....it was so freakin weird....teampharmer...sheesh...his name almost sounds like a cheerleader or something LMAO  

Yeah Knight is probably sleepin in a little today after the nitetime meds..hope he's getting a good rest....


----------



## Whyareyousosmart

*pharter*



			
				woadwage said:
			
		

> One reason I think team pharmer had a hissy fit was because Knight was one of the top posters on there and movin up on the top poster chart at pharmer.org...."team hissy" has a few clicky friends on there and decided to be difficult to discourage Knight from posting...very uncool, and not fair at all. Teampharmer  needs to get off that superiority trip and get that knoT out of his panties and offer a real website where people can post what they want, instead of always being censored beyond belief! .



Not to defend either site, but pharmer seems to be really good at what it is intended for.  sure are a lot of dumbasses that think they really believe that they "found" all of those narcotics.  What does it take to be a top poster over their?  I read some of knightmetals responses, and most of his responses were to himself. Whatever mate, to each their own.  If I happen upon a tablet i can not discern, i will go to the pharmer cite, but if i want to get fucked up i guess i will come over here8)  
best of luck to you all- stay alive/safe


----------



## Whyareyousosmart

KnightMetal said:
			
		

> AMEN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was one of the TOP POSTERS there (l500= posts), I dont care!!!
> 
> FUCK PHARMER!!!!!!! I AM DONE!
> 
> Boycot Pharmer!!
> 
> Power-tripping pricks!!!
> 
> Glad I introduced you Rachel_s_n !!!!!!!!



you was a top poster over there and quit or something? did they kick you out? now I want to know what this fuss is all about? I go to both cites, and like them both. I dont think they are stuffy, but i think they like facts, and sightations. i tried to post there and got my post takin down cause it said i was spamin even tho i only copy and pasted.

dammit, i tried to respond to your earlier post knightmetal, not my own fcking post. shit, i look like you now.


----------



## woadwage

Well ya, I would say you can get good info on pills at pharmer...no doubt about that...but thats as far as it goes...other than that its not a site to hang out at unless you want to be told what you can and cannot say every time you say something, like you're in grade school or kindergarten.... being constantly hassled for just saying ordinary everyday things is not my idea of a good site..but thats just me...KnightMetal has helped out alot of people on there with some very good advice...I don't know what you mean about his responses were to himself? I've seen alot of posters get the accurate answers they needed from him where the others on pharmers didn't have the answers.


----------



## Whyareyousosmart

i dont know either, im not thinking strait. they id'd my "oxy" as pseudoephedrine, so i as pissed, but other than that, I didn't have no bad experiences with em. shit, i only noticed that rachel and knightmetal were on both boards (thanks for the invite from pharmer by the way knight). i thought you two was married.

thats funny though, you two are like identical twins of opposite sex, LOL.


----------



## woadwage

Yeah I would agree that you can get id's that are usually good ones over there...its just the way the place is run thats a real drag...I got bummed out by always seeing my posts  taken down till finally I heard they started in on Knight and that really turned me off to the site because he was real helpful to everyone.


----------



## rachel_s_n

Yea i went back to check a thread id been answering on . And when i went there my posts was gone. For no reason. Just gone.  And they didnt answer me when i ask about it . It DOES have good info on it . but like we said . its only INFO. you cant talk about anything on there. And Knight WAS doing great . and going way up on the top poster chart. They got pissed so started deliting his posts and picking on him


----------



## TDogUSA

Yes this is a great website. It's an excellence source for info on using and info on being safeR about it.


----------



## woadwage

Yeah I remember reading your posts Rachel and then when I would click back to the thread again they were gone alot of the time!  "Tardpharmer strikes again"....8)


----------



## KnightMetal

Whyareyousosmart said:
			
		

> you was a top poster over there and quit or something? did they kick you out? now I want to know what this fuss is all about? I go to both cites, and like them both. I dont think they are stuffy, but i think they like facts, and sightations. i tried to post there and got my post takin down cause it said i was spamin even tho i only copy and pasted.
> 
> dammit, i tried to respond to your earlier post knightmetal, not my own fcking post. shit, i look like you now.



Not kicked out, wouldnt suprise me wth their "god" like arritudes!

I am sick with the fuckin Censoring that happends thare...
Stupid and very immature power-tripping byllshit!

I go thee to ID pills now, fuck the rest!!

the atmosphere there SUCKS!


----------



## KnightMetal

Whyareyousosmart said:
			
		

> you was a top poster over there and quit or something? did they kick you out? now I want to know what this fuss is all about? I go to both cites, and like them both. I dont think they are stuffy, but i think they like facts, and sightations. i tried to post there and got my post takin down cause it said i was spamin even tho i only copy and pasted.
> 
> dammit, i tried to respond to your earlier post knightmetal, not my own fcking post. shit, i look like you now.



Not kicked out, wouldnt suprise me wth their "god" like arritudes!

I am sick with the fuckin Censoring that happends thare...
Stupid and very immature power-tripping byllshit!

I go thee to ID pills now, fuck the rest!!

the atmosphere there SUCKS!


----------



## KnightMetal

woadwage said:
			
		

> I know what you mean...our old home was so full of  tards LOL....it was so freakin weird....teampharmer...sheesh...his name almost sounds like a cheerleader or something LMAO
> 
> Yeah Knight is probably sleepin in a little today after the nitetime meds..hope he's getting a good rest....



Tou were right!

Now i need to pop some OC80s and wake up!

Just "did" them, so I am going to chilll for awhile then I will be back....

Former pharmer members: PM me tellingg me what your name was there..


----------



## KnightMetal

Whyareyousosmart said:
			
		

> Knightmetal, are you married to rachel/



nah........


----------



## center

yiou giuys love breing in solttitude, aha

why


----------



## woadwage

Hey Knight! glad to hear you are still gonna ID meds for people....Tardpharmer can't possibly do anything about that at least...and you are helping out alot of people who need the info and thats very cool...just shine that turkey on if he says anything more..he ought to be glad instead of giving you all that bullshit..


----------



## woadwage

"I go thee to ID pills now, fuck the rest!!

the atmosphere there SUCKS!"


Yeah I hear ya....much better to hang over here...pill id is the only thing worth doing there.


----------



## chicpoena

Welcome! 

I concur. Bluelight fucking rules.


----------



## rachel_s_n

Yea Knight. How close are we *wink* .. hehehe. I notice we arnt going to far away from the post. I wonned if pharmer has us scarred to venture away.. lmao . anywho . GOOOOO TEAMPHAMRER .. THEY CAN SUCK A BULLS NUT SACK!!!


----------



## felix

\posts for the sake of it

what the fuck is going on with this one???


----------



## rachel_s_n

Who me?


----------



## Whyareyousosmart

KnightMetal said:
			
		

> Tou were right!
> 
> Now i need to pop some OC80s and wake up!
> 
> Just "did" them, so I am going to chilll for awhile then I will be back....
> 
> Former pharmer members: PM me tellingg me what your name was there..



i was needIDhelp, but only for awhile. i dont go back unless i need help id'ing somethin since i have no creditable inormation to post their.


----------



## KnightMetal

Whyareyousosmart said:
			
		

> i was needIDhelp, but only for awhile. i dont go back unless i need help id'ing somethin since i have no creditable inormation to post their.



Welcome to a REAL site!  

Glad to see people coming from "there".


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> Yea Knight. How close are we *wink* .. hehehe. I notice we arnt going to far away from the post. I wonned if pharmer has us scarred to venture away.. lmao . anywho . GOOOOO TEAMPHAMRER .. THEY CAN SUCK A BULLS NUT SACK!!!



How VERY much true, bunch of power-trippers, they "get-off" on that. I can find alot better things to "get-off" on. But they are losers, what can you expect??


----------



## KnightMetal

woadwage said:
			
		

> Hey Knight! glad to hear you are still gonna ID meds for people....Tardpharmer can't possibly do anything about that at least...and you are helping out alot of people who need the info and thats very cool...just shine that turkey on if he says anything more..he ought to be glad instead of giving you all that bullshit..



Yeah, I hope it is appreciated.

I have access to alot of ID site, a couple of them are pay sites and guarantee an ID within 24 hours, but usually just a couple minutes.

Peace!


----------



## KnightMetal

chicpoena said:
			
		

> Welcome!
> 
> I concur. Bluelight fucking rules.



Couldnt be MORE right!!!


----------



## KnightMetal

TDogUSA said:
			
		

> Yes this is a great website. It's an excellence source for info on using and info on being safeR about it.



yeah, and MORE real!!!


----------



## woadwage

>>>"Yeah, I hope it is appreciated.

I have access to alot of ID site, a couple of them are pay sites and guarantee an ID within 24 hours, but usually just a couple minutes."<<<

 I'm sure that most people that get your pill ID's are really grateful....helps em out alot for sure and your advice  can even prevent someone from taking something bad for them....so you are really doing a good thing for alot of people!  :D


----------



## diche

> Bluelight is awesome



dam str8


----------



## KnightMetal

woadwage said:
			
		

> >>>"Yeah, I hope it is appreciated.
> 
> I have access to alot of ID site, a couple of them are pay sites and guarantee an ID within 24 hours, but usually just a couple minutes."<<<
> 
> I'm sure that most people that get your pill ID's are really grateful....helps em out alot for sure and your advice  can even prevent someone from taking something bad for them....so you are really doing a good thing for alot of people!  :D



That is about the only "good" thing about PHARMER.ORG

You cant express opinions too much, and they go power-tripping and delete and edit everyones messages.

Crazy!

This site is setup more than P, it looks generic compared to the way this site is setup. And the general atmosphere!!


----------



## IndiGlo

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> I wonder if* i *should answer this..lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way....Thongs .....




Either Boy-shorts or Thongs ... depends on my mood.


----------



## dreworthedrew

I like good people like yourself, brings good karma to BL.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm totally and utterly fucked and confused. But I'll welcome you again just incase


----------



## KnightMetal

dreworthedrew said:
			
		

> I like good people like yourself, brings good karma to BL.



If youre talking about me, THANKS, if not, THANKS ANYWAY!
8)


----------



## KnightMetal

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> I'm totally and utterly fucked and confused. But I'll welcome you again just incase



Awesome, thats the way I feel... Thanks!
8)


----------



## KnightMetal

???


----------



## Whyareyousosmart

woadwage said:
			
		

> I know. Another thing thats weird about that site is they have no rules listed anyplace for anyone to look at 8) ...they just invent new rules that they don't tell you about as they go along...lotsa fun   lol



I got to looking, and found their rules and regulations posted in the forum thingy, there are like 4 options to choose from and one of em says Pharmer.org rules and guidelines.  I can understand having a site dedicated to providing facts on tablets being tighter/more regulated than a site that talks about "harm reduction", and really have no problem with it.  pharmer doesn't talk about illegal drugs, and this board does. its kinda two diffrent boreds, so i live within the confines of each. its fun to read peoples stories on here, but i cant believe how many smart people are complete drug abusers. i was kinda surprised that you were knightmetal.  i dont know you very well rachel, but i see yer posts over at the other site from time to time.  oh well, i'm jus hopin from one bored to the next.


----------



## felix

teh b1u3L16h7 r0x0r5!!! :D


----------



## KnightMetal

Whyareyousosmart said:
			
		

> I got to looking, and found their rules and regulations posted in the forum thingy, there are like 4 options to choose from and one of em says Pharmer.org rules and guidelines.  I can understand having a site dedicated to providing facts on tablets being tighter/more regulated than a site that talks about "harm reduction", and really have no problem with it.  pharmer doesn't talk about illegal drugs, and this board does. its kinda two diffrent boreds, so i live within the confines of each. its fun to read peoples stories on here, but i cant believe how many smart people are complete drug abusers. i was kinda surprised that you were knightmetal.  i dont know you very well rachel, but i see yer posts over at the other site from time to time.  oh well, i'm jus hopin from one bored to the next.



Huh?

Who said I was a drug abuser?


----------



## Whyareyousosmart

You said you were a drug abuser, via a post, remember:



> Alright, I got it now, thanks for expaining it to me.
> 
> Ok, well I just snorted 3 Dilaudid 8mgs. Awesome high!
> 
> I have about 57 more, how long before the next dose?
> 
> This is a picture of the Dilaudid I just did...:
> http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:...orphone8mg.jpg
> 
> I have a rig now, ill try that. but I think I should wait a bit 1st. )
> Just CWE 15 10/325's on top of that!



That was posted in This thread


----------



## KnightMetal

Whyareyousosmart said:
			
		

> sorry knightmetal,  i just kind of inferred from the rig talk about how the best way to do the dilaudid pills, that you abused drugs. i dont give a shit though, everyone abuses something, nicotine, alcohol, their wives/husbands, etc, etc.



lolz

I just like to be updated. However, I am RXed everything that I need. It is true, maybe, but I am a legal drug abuser. All of mine are RXed, with my name on it.


----------



## Whyareyousosmart

thats fine, i dont really give a shit how you take it, but i doubt the instructions read "make into an injectable form and then IV this tablet".  I could be wrong though


----------



## KnightMetal

Whyareyousosmart said:
			
		

> You said you were a drug abuser, via a post, remember:
> 
> 
> 
> That was posted in This thread



All depends on how you detail a "drug abuser".

I was RXed them Dilaudid, so they were legally mine. You might consider me to be a drug abuser, (and I really dont mind) but I am a legal one. If that is possible. Hell, fuc_ it, call me what you want. I dont mind.
.
Whats my drug of choice... ...?.?....Well... what have you got???  I dont go broke - and I do it alot! You can't understand the users mind - but you can try with your books and degrees - if you let yourself go and open your mind - I bet you be doing like me!
%) :D


----------



## woadwage

Whyareyousosmart said:
			
		

> I got to looking, and found their rules and regulations posted in the forum thingy, there are like 4 options to choose from and one of em says Pharmer.org rules and guidelines.  I can understand having a site dedicated to providing facts on tablets being tighter/more regulated than a site that talks about "harm reduction", and really have no problem with it.  pharmer doesn't talk about illegal drugs, and this board does. its kinda two diffrent boreds, so i live within the confines of each. its fun to read peoples stories on here, but i cant believe how many smart people are complete drug abusers. i was kinda surprised that you were knightmetal.  i dont know you very well rachel, but i see yer posts over at the other site from time to time.  oh well, i'm jus hopin from one bored to the next.



I don't judge others and really have no idea what someone else may or may not be taking, thats their business and none of mine. Me personally, I only take what my dr. prescribes and wants me to take, which really works out for me the best. I found the rules you mentioned over at pharmer...seems like they add additional rules anytime  they feel like it tho, which makes you feel limited in expression and always wondering if posting something even G rated is ok with them8) I posted many a post that was taken down for no apparent reason..maybe because I threw in a splash of humor here or there? Could be...but thats just me.....oh & I think I used the words "urine test" in one post and they got offended and took my post down  lol ....but thats cool we all have choices and can decide where we want to post..I'm cool with it all%) I agree that the posts are interesting (if they leave them alone and don't edit them, which they also do alot)..I do have to say the pill ID is a very helpful service to offer those who need help. :D  Peace!


----------



## KnightMetal

Whyareyousosmart said:
			
		

> thats fine, i dont really give a shit how you take it, but i doubt the instructions read "make into an injectable form and then IV this tablet".  I could be wrong though



As you probably know, some of the smartest people in the world do drugs. Some form of a drug. Why is that?

I really dont know... But I do know... I love EUPHORIA!
%)

Does that make me a bad person, I think not. Then again, I might be!


----------



## Whyareyousosmart

chillax, Knight, I'm not labeling you or anything, i honestly dont give a fuck what people do to get by from one day to the next. You are right tho, Hemmingway was an opiate abuser, freud was a cocaine abuser, the list goes on and on.  

I don't care what people take, as long as they are smart about it.  you never know when that next hit is going to be the last hit, usually its family or friends that discover the last hit.

but that aint preachin, do what you want how you want with whatever you want.%)


----------



## KnightMetal

Whyareyousosmart said:
			
		

> thats fine, i dont really give a shit how you take it, but i doubt the instructions read "make into an injectable form and then IV this tablet".  I could be wrong though



 

LOLZ!


----------



## KnightMetal

Whyareyousosmart said:
			
		

> chillax, Knight, I'm not labeling you or anything, i honestly dont give a fuck what people do to get by from one day to the next. You are right tho, Hemmingway was an opiate abuser, freud was a cocaine abuser, the list goes on and on.
> 
> I don't care what people take, as long as they are smart about it.  you never know when that next hit is going to be the last hit, usually its family or friends that discover the last hit.
> 
> but that aint preachin, do what you want how you want with whatever you want.%)



Its all good. Everyone should be able to make up their own mind.

I love this kind of disussion. (NOTICE: this wouldnt be allowed on Pharmer)

Sad but true!!!


----------



## Whyareyousosmart

it wouldnt be allowed on the id site, but then again, i aint so sure this is an id discussion- fuck it. this place talks about harm reduction and alternative methods of administration, pharmer IDs pills and gives descriptions of the pills. i think the peeps at pharmer care about people, they just dont want to turn into a bluelight type forum.  i could care less though, really.  if i need sumthin id'd i go there, if i want to talk about random shit, i come here.


----------



## KnightMetal

Whyareyousosmart said:
			
		

> it wouldnt be allowed on the id site, but then again, i aint so sure this is an id discussion- fuck it. this place talks about harm reduction and alternative methods of administration, pharmer IDs pills and gives descriptions of the pills. i think the peeps at pharmer care about people, they just dont want to turn into a bluelight type forum.  i could care less though, really.  if i need sumthin id'd i go there, if i want to talk about random shit, i come here.



Yes.
Dont get me wrong, for what is for, it is good. I still go there, I just believe that there would be more people there if they allowd disussion.

However, Pharmer has a "double-standard", and it is HUGE. They dont want you to talk about then "online pharmacy", but if you log yourself out, and look at the advertisements, you will see what I mean.
I am not going to say it here.

PEACE!


----------



## rachel_s_n

Everyone does a drug. If there smart or not. Whats your drug everyone? Do you smoke cigarets? thats a drug. Do you get drunk on the week ends? thats a drug. Do you take 2 xanax at night instead of the recommended 1? Thats abusing drugs.. Everyone has a skeleton in there closet..


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> Everyone does a drug. If there smart or not. Whats your drug everyone? Do you smoke cigarets? thats a drug. Do you get drunk on the week ends? thats a drug. Do you take 2 xanax at night instead of the recommended 1? Thats abusing drugs.. Everyone has a skeleton in there closet..



Hmm. if thats the case, I have LOTS of them!  

I love it when people say "I dont use drugs", then they light up their cig, or take a drink of thier caffienated soda.

I have to admit, I just happen to love drugs mor then usual. Is that possible?



-- this is my 100th posts


----------



## rachel_s_n

Happy 100 !!!!!!! lmao . now take a drink of coffee. light up a cig. and dont do drugs..lmao ... hell i love em way to much as well...


----------



## woadwage

True Rachel..good points:D


----------



## woadwage

>>>"However, Pharmer has a "double-standard", and it is HUGE. They dont want you to talk about then "online pharmacy", but if you log yourself out, and look at the advertisements, you will see what I mean.
I am not going to say it here"<<<<

I noticed that too!  I Know exactly what you're talkin about


----------



## KnightMetal

woadwage said:
			
		

> True Rachel..good points:D



Hello woadwage, jump on in...

Say F_ck you or something...


----------



## KnightMetal

woadwage said:
			
		

> >>>"However, Pharmer has a "double-standard", and it is HUGE. They dont want you to talk about then "online pharmacy", but if you log yourself out, and look at the advertisements, you will see what I mean.
> I am not going to say it here"<<<<
> 
> I noticed that too!  I Know exactly what you're talkin about



Yeah, they def. have in place a double-standard. It is SAD, really. They dont want you to talk about something that their own site advertises.

HUH???


----------



## woadwage

It makes no sense...they promote those ads on thier site and then they have an attitude about not wanting anyone to mention what they advertise LOL  Its whacked out. LOL


----------



## KnightMetal

woadwage said:
			
		

> It makes no sense...they promote those ads on thier site and then they have an attitude about not wanting anyone to mention what they advertise LOL  Its whacked out. LOL



Yeah, its like they are always "high".
LOLZ!


----------



## woadwage

KnightMetal said:
			
		

> Yeah, its like they are always "high".
> LOLZ!



Which is a good thing %)   (but not in their case LOL...too snooty over there LOL)


----------



## woadwage

I think they are workin on a "triple" standard over there LOL....the rules will change again next week probably LOL


----------



## KnightMetal

woadwage said:
			
		

> I think they are workin on a "triple" standard over there LOL....the rules will change again next week probably LOL



Amen!


----------



## woadwage

my afternoon meds r kickin in and everything is mmmmellow


----------



## KnightMetal

woadwage said:
			
		

> my afternoon meds r kickin in and everything is mmmmellow




Yeah, I am almost the same. I am "chillin" now... Actually all of the time.


----------



## lornez

123


----------



## rachel_s_n

^^^ is trying to raise the number of posts he has .. lmao


----------



## Whyareyousosmart

fuck it, anyone had good experiences at farmer? they cant all be dickz can they? A couple of em helped me, and they seemed cool enough- almost normal.


----------



## woadwage

lornez said:
			
		

> 123




either that, or its Extra terrestrials trying to communicate with us .....lets try this ..456......789?? :D


----------



## woadwage

I'm savin those numbers for my next lotto pick...


----------



## Hydroblazinggoat

Whyareyousosmart said:
			
		

> fuck it, anyone had good experiences at farmer? they cant all be dickz can they? A couple of em helped me, and they seemed cool enough- almost normal.



cough/ hey now there are some cool people on pharmer/ some real cool people/ they are just keeping it scientific...i have been warned for blabbing on but this board is made for loose talk\..so hey its all good.  goat%)


----------



## KnightMetal

Hydroblazinggoat said:
			
		

> cough/ hey now there are some cool people on pharmer/ some real cool people/ they are just keeping it scientific...i have been warned for blabbing on but this board is made for loose talk\..so hey its all good.  goat%)



Welcome Goat!!

Yes pharmer is cool, and alot of cool people there, no doubt. 

Puff, Puff, Pass....I am blazing also!


----------



## KnightMetal

Hydroblazinggoat said:
			
		

> cough/ hey now there are some cool people on pharmer/ some real cool people/ they are just keeping it scientific...i have been warned for blabbing on but this board is made for loose talk\..so hey its all good.  goat%)



I am trying to get some others on Pharmer to come here.

We can actually talk about alot of things we cant there.

I get really tired of being deleted or edited or censored beyond reality!

Peace!8(   %)


----------



## KnightMetal

Whyareyousosmart said:
			
		

> fuck it, anyone had good experiences at farmer? they cant all be dickz can they? A couple of em helped me, and they seemed cool enough- almost normal.



Yes, there are so really cool people on there. We PM all the time.

Since we cant post them.

They have helped me too, I am not going to lie.
The general atmosphere there just sucks, fake doctors on there and all.


----------



## KnightMetal

lornez said:
			
		

> 123


456


----------



## Hydroblazinggoat

dr wannabes in some twisted fantasy..but still I wont dog on them, been checking out the pics, i need to post some pics of real buds, big buds, not a nug or 2...


----------



## KnightMetal

Hydroblazinggoat said:
			
		

> dr wannabes in some twisted fantasy..but still I wont dog on them, been checking out the pics, i need to post some pics of real buds, big buds, not a nug or 2...



Yeah, me too. lol

4 real tho!
 

Some good medication too. It is prescribed, just not for me. LoL.
Wish!


----------



## rachel_s_n

welcome Goat!!!!... Did you read the earlier posts on here about mine and knights love affair? ..lol... Its all good. Your one of the ones i liked over there. You always seemed cool .. And by the way. TeamPharmer can STILL lick my dogs nut sack!!!  And DR. LowLife can get out of her trailerpark and stop watching Nascar. Dont she know she has a husband(brother) and 8 kids she needs to feed.


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> welcome Goat!!!!... Did you read the earlier posts on here about mine and knights love affair? ..lol... Its all good. Your one of the ones i liked over there. You always seemed cool .. And by the way. TeamPharmer can STILL lick my dogs nut sack!!!  And DR. LowLife can get out of her trailerpark and stop watching Nascar. Dont she know she has a husband(brother) and 8 kids she needs to feed.



LOLZ!

Fucking right!! Goat, Johno, Rachel_s_n, GtrPlayer and KNIGHTMETAL and a couple others I can remember right now.


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> welcome Goat!!!!... Did you read the earlier posts on here about mine and knights love affair? ..lol... Its all good. Your one of the ones i liked over there. You always seemed cool .. And by the way. TeamPharmer can STILL lick my dogs nut sack!!!  And DR. LowLife can get out of her trailerpark and stop watching Nascar. Dont she know she has a husband(brother) and 8 kids she needs to feed.



Shhhh..

  :D   :D


----------



## rachel_s_n

Ah sorry i didnt know i wasnt supposed to tell..lol.. And what do you think about us getting BANNED from Pharmer?? lmao . Well you know what this means dont you? That TurdPharmer  even thinks pharmer sucks. So He/she/it  Has to come HERE and read our posts to have a good time.. Lmao . Maybe he didnt like me saying he could lick my dogs nutsack...ROFL.


----------



## KnightMetal

*f_ck TP and Pharmer.org*




			
				KnightMetal said:
			
		

> Shhhh..
> 
> :D   :D




Ok..... well here is the news.......


Pharmer.org has banned me and my IP address. Talk about some POWER-TRIPPING fuckin DORKS!:D 

Anyway, banning my IP isnt anything special. IP's are easily changed, that just shows how much fucking common sense they have. I am guessing I got banned because of me switching to BL and writing all of these things about them on here. 

I dont care, "BLUELIGHT IS AWESOME" like the thread is named. I am more than happy to be here on a REAL drug site. Pharmer.org sucks balls, and TeamPharmer is a power-trippin ass licking SOB. 

Fuck em!

They dont EVEN know the problems I am going to bring to the site now. %) 

They made that choice, not me.  :D  :D


----------



## KnightMetal

*f_ck TP and Pharmer.org*



			
				rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> Ah sorry i didnt know i wasnt supposed to tell..lol.. And what do you think about us getting BANNED from Pharmer?? lmao . Well you know what this means dont you? That TurdPharmer  even thinks pharmer sucks. So He/she/it  Has to come HERE and read our posts to have a good time.. Lmao . Maybe he didnt like me saying he could lick my dogs nutsack...ROFL.





No, see he liked that idea that you were willing to let him do that. He got all excited and perverted that he thought he would ban you, so you would really let him.


----------



## rachel_s_n

lmfao .. TeamKnightmetal . Oh God thats Funny .  ROFL


----------



## Whyareyousosmart

for fux sake, are we 12? who hasnt gotten baned from a fucking site, who gives a shit. it's part of what happens. if i had a list of boards i have been banned from, well, i guess id just have a list of site i'd been banned from.  point is, who gives a fuck?


----------



## diche

ha



ha























HA


----------



## Hydroblazinggoat

if a board feels the need to ban me, i don't need to be posting there anyway...just let it die man...we are above being silly ain't we?  honest talkyou 2


----------



## rachel_s_n

Not that we are sitten here hittin the pc and cussing . Honestly we are just making more of a joke of it . Just having fun bitching really ..LOL


----------



## KnightMetal

Hydroblazinggoat said:
			
		

> if a board feels the need to ban me, i don't need to be posting there anyway...just let it die man...we are above being silly ain't we?  honest talkyou 2



I agree, fuck it, fuck them.

BlueLight is by far - alot better. No doubt.

And to the person who said HA HA HA or whatever. I have a word for you - HUH?




PHARMER.ORG just plain sux anyway, like I said in the beginning of this thread, so I am done. I will not talk about that Directly anymore.


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> Not that we are sitten here hittin the pc and cussing . Honestly we are just making more of a joke of it . Just having fun bitching really ..LOL



Yes, it (that one site) is a joke. TeamPeterPuffer does as well.


----------



## KnightMetal

diche said:
			
		

> ha
> 
> 
> ha
> 
> HA


Yeah? Well let me tell u a secret, when I registered there, I registered 5 different names. 

So I am still there, not that I really want to be, just that they cant block ALL OF MY IP ADDRESSES as they might think in their small minds.


----------



## New

Well, stick around here, for sure, just stick to one username here. We frown upon the internet schizos.


----------



## rachel_s_n

Sorry this thread has ran out of control!! . We where just starting it to say how great BL seems to really be. And it ran into a rant about the other site. Sorry about that one *wink* . And thank you everyone for the kind welcome to me and my Buddy's!!!


----------



## New

^Hey, it's cool that you guys got to vent, we're just good like that. 

And I would've welcomed you personally, but I was kinda...indisposed...8) ...at the time.

Welcome to Bluelight!


----------



## KnightMetal

New said:
			
		

> ^Hey, it's cool that you guys got to vent, we're just good like that.
> 
> And I would've welcomed you personally, but I was kinda...indisposed...8) ...at the time.
> 
> Welcome to Bluelight!



Thank you!

And this place is completely awesome! (you probably already know that)


----------



## KnightMetal

New said:
			
		

> Well, stick around here, for sure, just stick to one username here. We frown upon the internet schizos.



Thank you.

And I use 1 username here, I promise that. You can check.  

Are we just about to have some fun?


----------



## KnightMetal

*(NOT edited by TeamPharmer)*



			
				rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> Sorry this thread has ran out of control!! . We where just starting it to say how great BL seems to really be. And it ran into a rant about the other site. Sorry about that one *wink* . And thank you everyone for the kind welcome to me and my Buddy's!!!



Out of control?  

Not here, this place has Moderators with some sense. (and alot) Moderators here are just like the users for the most part, and that is AWESOME just by itself.


----------



## rachel_s_n

yes isnt it so great how the mods are right with everyone else!!


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> yes isnt it so great how the mods are right with everyone else!!



YES!!!!

That is fucking awesome!

Pharmer.org : would be mad, and start CENSORING and EDITING messages. Not to mention sending you PMs to tell you, you are wrong, do not be wrong again!

WTF?!

Mister high and mighty moderators and admins there it is Unbeleivable! (except for one that I know of)

I do know of one Moderator that is always cool. But besides that, they all were fucking pricks!

I am so glad I found BllueLighters, I reallu couldnt stand the fficking lame www.Pharmer.org.

   


It is really great that BL is down to earth and are really cool people!


----------



## KnightMetal

How do I make a poll??


----------



## Hydroblazinggoat

you mean lika fishin poll?


----------



## New

Only a moderator can make a poll. Start the thread and request a poll. If they're in the mood, they might be cool with it.


----------



## rachel_s_n

Hydroblazinggoat said:
			
		

> you mean lika fishin poll?



LMFAO . . Well , you take a stick..............


----------



## KnightMetal

LMAO!!!!


However that is a P O L E not a P O L L ....


(even more good shit we couldnt talk about on Pharter.OLD


----------



## KnightMetal

New said:
			
		

> Only a moderator can make a poll. Start the thread and request a poll. If they're in the mood, they might be cool with it.



Ok, thanks. I will have to do that... well maybe not....

...but thanks for letting me know


----------



## KnightMetal

Sorry. I go just a little too fucked up last night...

I just woke up. I had fuckin plans!!!!!!

I am still in a "hangover", and it sux. Fuck! Going to have some people mad at me, damn it!!!


Xanax, soma, vicodin and klonopin seem to do that when taken together. (of course I took them as prescribed!)


----------



## New

Hey , you gotta make the bridges before you can burn them. Go ahead. If you're umcomfortable making an ass out of yourself, ask the forum mod about in in PM


----------



## KnightMetal

New said:
			
		

> Hey , you gotta make the bridges before you can burn them. Go ahead. If you're umcomfortable making an ass out of yourself, ask the forum mod about in in PM



LMAO!

Ok, will do. possibly!


----------



## New

You're gonna be a fun member...even without nudes!:D


----------



## suprdood

Welcome to the site!


----------



## rachel_s_n

KnightMetal said:
			
		

> Sorry. I go just a little too fucked up last night...
> 
> I just woke up. I had fuckin plans!!!!!!
> 
> I am still in a "hangover", and it sux. Fuck! Going to have some people mad at me, damn it!!!
> 
> 
> Xanax, soma, vicodin and klonopin seem to do that when taken together. (of course I took them as prescribed!)



You Think? . Good observation i must say.


----------



## KnightMetal

suprdood said:
			
		

> Welcome to the site!



Thanks!

BL is fuckin awesome!


----------



## Whyareyousosmart

I got kicked out of my fantasy football league for making an unapproved trade between the Buccaneers and Falcons, can i bitch bout that here too-

if so, fuc you KTOL fantasy league, and fuc you commissioner "Dre". You assholes. (not you fellow bl'ers, fuc the fantasy league)

if not, sorry.


----------



## rachel_s_n

there you go . let it all out!!! .. Fuck em . you was to good for em anyway . ..LOL


----------



## KnightMetal

Whyareyousosmart said:
			
		

> I got kicked out of my fantasy football league for making an unapproved trade between the Buccaneers and Falcons, can i bitch bout that here too-
> 
> if so, fuc you KTOL fantasy league, and fuc you commissioner "Dre". You assholes. (not you fellow bl'ers, fuc the fantasy league)
> 
> if not, sorry.



Its just like Phater,SUX in ways. They have control over everytthing!

Are you still a proud member of that site?

Make the change!! BL kicks their ASS!  Boycott their ass!!!!!


BTW, if anyone wants/needs pill ID sources, let me know (PM me) and I WILL PM u the links that most of them use!!!


(edited by me, fuck TeamPharmer)


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> there you go . let it all out!!! .. Fuck em . you was to good for em anyway . ..LOL



fuckin right!

BL is awesome!!


----------



## KnightMetal

New said:
			
		

> You're gonna be a fun member...even without nudes!:D




hmmmmm


----------



## rachel_s_n

Why is Your Pms turned off Knight?


----------



## KnightMetal

Is anyone still fuckin here?
If you are PMing me on Pharter.SUX, then I will not get it. However, you can reach out on here.





johno, s_n, goat, them others from Ph? (some people dont want me to say who they are) 







(edited by KnightMetal)


----------



## felix

i'm here dude 

always watching. %)


----------



## rachel_s_n

You had your PMs turned off *on here *for a while knight..lol


----------



## felix

*knock knock knock*

hello, am i here?


----------



## KnightMetal

felix said:
			
		

> i'm here dude
> 
> always watching. %)



Thank god (or someone)...lol

Thought everyone left to go out and get drunk, stoned & high. 
I just sit at home, I get into alot of trouble when I go out.

well, i just don't sit at home sober.


----------



## rachel_s_n

lol. Dont worry im starting to wonder if *IM* here ..


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> You had your PMs turned off *on here *for a while knight..lol



Sorry


----------



## KnightMetal

felix said:
			
		

> *knock knock knock*
> 
> hello, am i here?



I am. I think..........


----------



## rachel_s_n

Ive been emailing u . Now i *KNOW*  im *NOT *here... lol


----------



## felix

have you guys been venturing out into the wider bluelight?


----------



## rachel_s_n

I have a little bit . Don't worry . You will git rid of us from this ONE forum once we get used to the place..LMAO :D


----------



## KnightMetal

felix said:
			
		

> have you guys been venturing out into the wider bluelight?



yes......


----------



## rachel_s_n

knight whats up?


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> knight whats up?



Not alot, just really high and watching Comedy Central. 8)


----------



## rachel_s_n

Get On Yahoo . *wink*


----------



## KnightMetal

Why do people ruin the cocaine by putting baking soda in it? 

(I mean, I KNOW why they do it, but it is really a waste, no?)


----------



## rachel_s_n

KnightMetal said:
			
		

> Sorry



Maybe thats why you havnt heard from anyone.. ROFL.


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> Maybe thats why you havnt heard from anyone.. ROFL.



LMAO!

Maybe! 

KnightMetal <------ he is HIGH!
(cant say that on Pharmer)
or this:

I love the EUPHORIA feeling I get from HydroCodone & OxyCodone and a few others.



(edited by KnightMetal - f_ck TurdPharmer)


----------



## rachel_s_n

KnightMetal said:
			
		

> Why do people ruin the cocaine by putting baking soda in it?
> 
> (I mean, I KNOW why they do it, but it is really a waste, no?)


HUH?..Hell you ARE high


----------



## rachel_s_n

ROFL...Oh God. Thats so funny...  GET ON YAHOO YOU STONER


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> HUH?..Hell you ARE high



lol

The "soft" just lasts longer. The "hard" is more intense, but doesnt last. If it did last, it wouldnt be a waste. %) %)


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm fucked. :D

Are drug picture allowed in NMI? I don't know, let's find out eh


----------



## rachel_s_n

Alot of pushers cut it down by adding baking soda so it will go further... Which in turnes means alot more money.


----------



## Jabberwocky

That's not coke. Or crack!


----------



## rachel_s_n

Deathrow. why is there a dog turd in the bottom right corner? .. ROFL


----------



## KnightMetal

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> I'm fucked. :D
> 
> Are drug picture allowed in NMI? I don't know, let's find out eh
> 
> 
> 
> Damn IT!!! I have pics to share, but cant get the fuckin thing to work!
> What do I do? Put "" in front of the link and / in the back?
> 
> Fuck I thought I knew about these things, well I did, but I forget ALOT.8o


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> Deathrow. why is there a dog turd in the bottom right corner? .. ROFL



LOL!  

By the way, what the fuck is that??? looks interesting.....


----------



## Jabberwocky

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> Deathrow. why is there a dog turd in the bottom right corner? .. ROFL



LoL as much as that looks like a turd...it is actually a mark on the desk...honest


----------



## Jabberwocky

KnightMetal said:
			
		

> Deathrow558 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fucked. :D
> 
> Are drug picture allowed in NMI? I don't know, let's find out eh
> 
> 
> 
> Damn IT!!! I have pics to share, but cant get the fuckin thing to work!
> What do I do? Put "" in front of the link and / in the back?
> 
> Fuck I thought I knew about these things, well I did, but I forget ALOT.8o[/QUOTE]
> 
> Upload the picture to imageshack then copy and paste the link they give you %)
Click to expand...


----------



## Jabberwocky

KnightMetal said:
			
		

> By the way, what the fuck is that??? looks interesting.....




Chunks of MDMA


----------



## rachel_s_n

LMAO . SORRY!!! I couldnt tell . But  i trust your word..hehehe


----------



## Jabberwocky

Aaaaay you're the girl from Kentucky? Tell me what it's like there!!


----------



## rachel_s_n

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Aaaaay you're the girl from Kentucky? Tell me what it's like there!!




THE girl from Kentucky?? Ohh Nooo . like someone has been talking about me   LOL... 

Its great really . ALLOT of long windie roads that go to NO where. But its fun living here . Small towns. And allot of nice places . I live a mile up a dirt road So I'm way off to myself. Own over 100 ackers... But don't get me wrong . its not ALL good..lol. But thank you for asking. I fill special!!! %)


----------



## KnightMetal

Ok.. lets see...

dont work

ahhh... did work!


----------



## Jabberwocky

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> THE girl from Kentucky?? Ohh Nooo . like someone has been talking about me   LOL...
> 
> Its great really . ALLOT of long windie roads that go to NO where. But its fun living here . Small towns. And allot of nice places . I live a mile up a dirt road So I'm way off to myself. Own over 100 ackers... But don't get me wrong . its not ALL good..lol. But thank you for asking. I fill special!!! %)



Right, next thing is I need you to record your accent so I can listen to it %) %)


----------



## Jabberwocky

Woooawww there we go. It worked. Are those small quantities? It's hard to tell. If they're large bags I may have to edit for your own good!


----------



## rachel_s_n

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Right, next thing is I need you to record your accent so I can listen to it %) %)




) Lord , i have such a southern accent its not even funny :D .. Ask Knight, i think hes still making fun of me ......


----------



## Jabberwocky

Had to delete the image mate. I'm sure you understand. 

Any Q's gimme a PM %)


----------



## KnightMetal

This is my "arsenal". 

(Well, if you wanna see it, PM me.)













(edited by KnightMetal)


----------



## KnightMetal

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Had to delete the image mate. I'm sure you understand.
> 
> Any Q's gimme a PM %)



Its all good.! This place fuckin rocks, makes PHARMER look DEAD. Well, I think it is DEAD really, but thats another subject.


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> ) Lord , i have such a southern accent its not even funny :D .. Ask Knight, i think hes still making fun of me ......



Making cornbread?


----------



## Jabberwocky

KnightMetal said:
			
		

> Its all good.! This place fuckin rocks, makes PHARMER look DEAD. Well, I think it is DEAD really, but thats another subject.




You CAN still post pics but perhaps in not erm...such...large quantities  

rachel, we demand pics.

KnightMetal, where you from?

EDIT: Illinois I see? What's that like?


----------



## KnightMetal

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> You CAN still post pics but perhaps in not erm...such...large quantities
> 
> rachel, we demand pics.
> 
> KnightMetal, where you from?



I am in Illinois. U?


----------



## Jabberwocky

There we go :D

I'm in Scotland. Yes, we have electricity here.


----------



## rachel_s_n

KnightMetal said:
			
		

> Making cornbread?



LMFAO ... OH YOU JUST HUSH... ROFL..  ... i do belive thats an inside joke..LOL



Knight you still never got on yahoo 8)


----------



## rachel_s_n

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> There we go :D
> 
> I'm in Scotland. Yes, we have electricity here.



*hints* The Pc and all ..LOL


----------



## KnightMetal

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> There we go :D
> 
> 
> I'm in Scotland. Yes, we have electricity here.



No way!

Stop BSing!


----------



## Jabberwocky

LoL yes it's true, we got electricity in 1998 and our first computer in 2005 :D


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> LMFAO ... OH YOU JUST HUSH... ROFL..  ... i do belive thats an inside joke..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Knight you still never got on yahoo 8)



I will soon. Man I HATE that McDonalds "Rap" commercial!

"everybody clap your hands"

Makes me ILL!
 

-----
Sorry I got "off subject" I just HATE it!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'll hate it with ya! I haven't seen it but if it's McDonalds then I'll hate it anyway


----------



## KnightMetal

lol... ok

Is your drug "policy" better there?


----------



## Jabberwocky

It's better than the US but not by much. But at least Ecstasy is cheap here. You guys seem to pay through the roof for it.


----------



## KnightMetal

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> It's better than the US but not by much. But at least Ecstasy is cheap here. You guys seem to pay through the roof for it.



We pay through the roof for almost everything!

But, I have some good docs! But I just cant seem to get them to RX me cocaine, meth or ecstasy!:D


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah I have the same problem. It's a bastard eh 

If either of you puppies have msn (or whatever you call it in US) then add me. NOW!

god_im_sexy49@hotmail.com


----------



## KnightMetal

I do. 

What do we call it in the US? Cant remember, but I do think I have it. 

KnightMetal_@hotmail.com

and yes, use the _ in the name.


----------



## Jabberwocky

You online? I tried adding you...accept. Or just add me.


----------



## KnightMetal

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> You online? I tried adding you...accept. Or just add me.



I did, where is Rach?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Gotcha.

No idea where she ran off to. We'll hunt her down.


----------



## KnightMetal

Rach.... where r u ?

hmmm

We will have to turn on the high-tech devices I suppose.


----------



## KnightMetal

I will be right back, the amazing jonathon is on comedy central.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Not here it isn't!


----------



## rachel_s_n

I'M SORRY!! I had company. VERY loud and annoying companie..LOL.. I'm sorry i disappeared on you guys. !!


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm sure we'll get over it  



 

So, you got any pics?


----------



## rachel_s_n

Nudes or not??..lmao .. No really.. what type pics you mean? ..lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Haha no no no I'm not a dirty bastard. I just meant a picture of your face or something to get an idea what you look liked.


----------



## New

Yeah, I have a couple on this site(some of which I am less than proud in sharing) I definitely would like to know who I am dealing with sometimes.


----------



## rachel_s_n

I hope this works


----------



## Jabberwocky

Oooyah! Nice picture rachel %)


----------



## New

Hello..


----------



## rachel_s_n

Thank you . AND Hello!!!  Id love to see some pics of you guys. ( i know what knight looks like ..lol )


----------



## New

Sure...here's an old one of me, just for you.


----------



## rachel_s_n

ohhh Very Hansome !!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Took this one in the woods a year or two ago


----------



## New

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> ohhh Very Hansome !!!



^This one....knows what I like to hear...


And you look like a guy, deathrow, i've never been so amazed in my life.


----------



## delta_9

I'm deadly afriad of posting a pic of myself since I've posted so much incriminating shit here...plus I don't really know how


----------



## Jabberwocky

New said:
			
		

> And you look like a guy, deathrow, i've never been so amazed in my life.




Pffff! Of course I'm a guy :D


----------



## New

Oh, come one, you just find the


----------



## New

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Pffff! Of course I'm a guy :D



No, I was just thinking about personality development and how a person is created...it's apparently a powerful thought....


----------



## delta_9

I'm seriously technologically imparied.  I don't have a digital camera and I had enough trouble working my camera phone


----------



## Jabberwocky

You're a guy anyway so it doesn't matter. Where are the females :D


----------



## delta_9

at my house


----------



## rachel_s_n

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Took this one in the woods a year or two ago



WOW . There are some VERY VERY hansom men on this site!!!!!!!!! all i have to say is WOW to you guys.. hehehe


----------



## Jabberwocky

Under your floorboards?


----------



## delta_9

In my pants


----------



## Jabberwocky

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> WOW . There are some VERY VERY hansom men on this site!!!!!!!!! all i have to say is WOW to you guys.. hehehe



Wow to you too, I liked your pic. Enjoy the site %)


----------



## New

Goddamn you, let me find you a walk through....I'll do it myself.

So you go to www.photobucket.com or www.fapomatic.com and register an account. You take a picture of yourself with your phone and send it to your email address. you upload it to photobucket using the prompts on the web site, and you copy-paste the


----------



## New

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> WOW . There are some VERY VERY hansom men on this site!!!!!!!!! all i have to say is WOW to you guys.. hehehe



We definitely do appreciate it, thank you very much.:D


----------



## Jabberwocky

I've sent you a private message rachel. Let me know if you have difficulty reading it.


----------



## delta_9

you can do it with your phone?  Cool I didn't know that.  Maybe I'll post a pic of some of me, like my left nut or something....or maybe an eyebrow, just to give you guys a taste


----------



## New

Yeah, it's the easiest way for me, at least.

And give us your eyes, ladies love that.


----------



## KnightMetal

Anyone out here in VicodinLand.?


----------



## rachel_s_n

im here now... You here?


----------



## rachel_s_n

well i guess *i *just dont matter..lol


----------



## rachel_s_n

New said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's the easiest way for me, at least.
> 
> And give us your eyes, ladies love that.



You shittin me? Gotta show the cock!! its all about your package!!!!!.. J/k . Yea yea Girls love pics of guys' eyes     <-- as long as they don't look like that.


----------



## rachel_s_n

New said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have a couple on this site(some of which I am less than proud in sharing) I definitely would like to know who I am dealing with sometimes.



Loss Your dignity and show me the ones your not proud of.. Mawahaha


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> im here now... You here?



yes.%)


----------



## KnightMetal




----------



## rachel_s_n

Hey knight.. Hows it going? Like the new sexy pic up there ^^^^ ..lol


----------



## KnightMetal

lol.
Just consumed my RX mg of oxycodone. It is really good mixed with hydrocodone, which is also RXd to me.
For break-thru pain management.


----------



## KnightMetal

and yes - I am still alive


----------



## rachel_s_n

LOL.... well im glad you didnt die on us.. But im SHUR your body has took far more than that.. hahahaha


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> LOL.... well im glad you didnt die on us.. But im SHUR your body has took far more than that.. hahahaha



you know me too well. lol... yes you are right!

as a matter of fact, I am taking another 80mgs and its only 3 hours later... 
But that is all RXd to me...ALL LEGAL.


----------



## KnightMetal

Who's online
There are currently 2 users and 129 guests online.
Online users

    * TeamPharmer
    * Dr. Lois

I logged in earlier (well not login, I cant) and saw this.8)     

LoL! I always knew it!!
:D


----------



## rachel_s_n

lmao . Your crazy knight.


----------



## rachel_s_n

Answer my PM or you shall die!!  .


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> Answer my PM or you shall die!!  .



Sorry ... I was NODDING out....

you know how it is....       OR I SHALL DIE???? Whats up witt that? lol


----------



## KnightMetal

I answered then you left, WTF?


----------



## rachel_s_n

Sorry made dinner for the kids.. I answered you back .  you know i wouldn't leave for long.


----------



## rachel_s_n

And by the way..* you still shall die *... ROFL *kiss's*


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> And by the way..* you still shall die *... ROFL *kiss's*



Just make sure you let me take alot of milligrams of OC 1st.


----------



## rachel_s_n

Knight at any givin time you have enough oc  in your blood to kill a cow .. ....


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> Knight at any givin time you have enough oc  in your blood to kill a cow .. ....



True...lol... but I would like to have a few extra mgs. If you know what I mean.


----------



## rachel_s_n

So what do you say about the tomorrow idea? If all go , just let me know. Remember the numbers?


----------



## New

Just a small reminder...police do watch these boards, so attempt to refrain from speaking about future experiences on this board...past and present, fine, but I would prefer if your refrained from future experiences...also, check out the rest of the site, guys...mingle with the bluelight you find so awesome and share with us...:D


----------



## KnightMetal

New said:
			
		

> Just a small reminder...police do watch these boards, so attempt to refrain from speaking about future experiences on this board...past and present, fine, but I would prefer if your refrained from future experiences...also, check out the rest of the site, guys...mingle with the bluelight you find so awesome and share with us...:D



Ok. Done.

Thanks for the info FOR SURE!!!

Ill go mingle a little


----------



## KnightMetal

rachel_s_n said:
			
		

> So what do you say about the tomorrow idea? If all go , just let me know. Remember the numbers?



[?] ? [/?]

Yesum


----------



## KnightMetal

*xxxxx ? xxxxx*

Hello?           

Hey Deathrow , Potted Ham, Cheese, Pickle, PieceOfGravy, CanOfBread, BottleOfMeat or *You* - are u here?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

There's always somebody here, but they may be in other forums, or simply 'invisible' like myself.  But yeah, somebody is always around on this site


----------



## felix

well, i dunno about you lot, but i'm getting really fed up reading this one. i'm going to close it. 

no offence guys, but us mods need to read every single word that is posted on this forum, and this thread has served its purpose long ago. please use the PM system to talk to your friends, or perhaps even AIM or MSN would be better? 

please get in touch if you can give me a compelling reason to reopen it.  

cheers
felix


----------

